
Simplified Hands in Inkscape - SpriteAttack
http://www.2dgameartguru.com/2017/06/creating-simplified-hands-using-basic.html
======
SpriteAttack
Been a while since I had the time and energy to sit down and write a tutorial.
Today I finally finished a quick tutorial on creating simplified hands in
inkscape using just rectangles and lines.

~~~
jimnotgym
Thanks for sharing. My kids are really interested in computer art and found
this tutorial and the site fascinating

~~~
SpriteAttack
You are most welcome. I enjoy writing my little ramblings.

